# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ndime ne rrjetin e serverave

## kiki_gj

Tung
Kam pak njohuri ne Windows Server , e sidomos ne Windows Server 2003
por me intereson se qka nenkuptohet me Isa server dhe ka nonje material me shume per keto modele te isa serverave dhe si mund te konfigurohet.

----------

